# help picking out guitar speakers



## Kickerassman (Jan 22, 2008)

ok heres the deal my building my brother a guitar amp ... i got the enclosure for them built and the baffle of the box is 17'' x 17'' and i need help picking out some speaker to fill it with i was thinking in 4 of these 
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=295-015
any input of help or suggestions would be awesome thanks guys!

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=290-890
maybe even 2 of them

im trying to stay under 100$ shipped
thanks again


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

im guessing the 4 x 6" would be better.

chad?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=290-490

JUST an example!

Part of a guitar amp's signature is it's speaker, the way it responds, the way it breaks up, etc, everything we hate in HiFi is great for guitar 

A single 12 guitar speaker in that app would be best IMHO.

What kind of amp? What style of playing?


----------



## Kickerassman (Jan 22, 2008)

well if a acoustic guitar (breed love i believe) also i was going to use a rack amp type deal with a mixxer so he can play his guitar and have a friends guitar too and ect lol 
thanks for the response

thing is im not sure if that amp i got is bridgable so i might have to do somethign stereo lol let me go double check it


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Kickerassman said:


> well if a acoustic guitar (breed love i believe) also i was going to use a rack amp type deal with a mixxer so he can play his guitar and have a friends guitar too and ect lol
> thanks for the response
> 
> thing is im not sure if that amp i got is bridgable so i might have to do somethign stereo lol let me go double check it


Ahhh, i thought you were building an 'lektrik geetar amp.

I'd go with the eminence acoustic speaker and a hard to blow tweet on an l-pad to bring out some zing.


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

Kickerassman said:


> ok heres the deal my building my brother a guitar amp ... i got the enclosure for them built and the baffle of the box is 17'' x 17'' and i need help picking out some speaker to fill it with i was thinking in 4 of these
> http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=295-015
> any input of help or suggestions would be awesome thanks guys!
> 
> ...




17x17 no much room there.

this mono or stereo?

for most guitar responce you'll be looking for a driver that can go 70hz to 6000hz for the widest thick tone with a little sprinkels on the top end.

metal or country

could you stagger two 10 inchers on that board, best all round.

Eminence Patriot Ragin Cajun 10" Guitar Speaker 8 Ohm
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=290-802

Eminence Red Coat Ramrod 10" Guitar Speaker 8 Ohm
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=290-840

on the cheap, and I wouldn't go lower then this level of driver

Eminence Legend 10516 10" Guitar Speaker 16 Ohm
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=290-478

Dare to be different..........add a small HF driver to these with a L-pad

Goldwood GW-10120 10" Deluxe PA Woofer
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=290-395

Goldwood GW-10090 10" Select Series PA Woofer
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=290-290


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Diru said:


> .
> 
> metal or country


he types slow....


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

chad said:


> he types slow....


Help me out with this will yeah


----------



## Kickerassman (Jan 22, 2008)

HAHA man you guys are funny lol thaks you guys have been a huge help .. this is what i got 
i can run it stereo or mono what ever is better for a guitar and by tweeter on the l pad you mean what exactly? thanks [email protected]


----------



## deadbeat son (Feb 24, 2008)

An L-Pad is a passive "volume control" for the tweeter.

-JP


----------



## Kickerassman (Jan 22, 2008)

ahh gotcha i heard of it before rang a bell but it didnt click i used som of them in my home audio floor speakers for the mid and the tweeter thanks man


----------



## deadbeat son (Feb 24, 2008)

Kickerassman said:


> ahh gotcha i heard of it before rang a bell but it didnt click i used som of them in my home audio floor speakers for the mid and the tweeter thanks man


No problem. By the way, most common acoustic guitar amps just use an inexpensive piezo tweeter in them. No need for anything outlandish.

-JP


----------



## Kickerassman (Jan 22, 2008)

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showd...number=290-890
2 of them and what tweeters would you recommend for it ?


----------



## Kickerassman (Jan 22, 2008)

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=270-050
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=270-011 
some thign like one of them


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

looks good 

Goldwood GT-1005 Wide Dispersion Piezo Tweeter
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=270-011


----------



## deadbeat son (Feb 24, 2008)

That should work. I'd just go with the cheap-o Goldwood tweet for $1.44!


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

Kickerassman said:


> http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showd...number=290-890
> 2 of them and what tweeters would you recommend for it ?



Eminence Acoustinator CX2008 8" Guitar Speaker 8 Ohm
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/psho...90&FTR=290-890&CFID=24319864&CFTOKEN=98947019
Not vary efficent and you running out at 3500hz

how about, can you fit these????

Goldwood GW-10090 10" Select Series PA Woofer
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=290-290


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

if you get a stereo pad you can control both pizeo horns at the same time 

L-Pad 100W Stereo 1" Shaft 8 Ohm
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=260-264


----------



## Kickerassman (Jan 22, 2008)

ok ill get 2 of the gold wood piezo tweeters and thats lpad ill run it stereo 
now just have to fig out what woofers i wanna run with this them gold woods are nice but there gunna break the budget a lil to much deff nice tho 
so with that sadi and if i get all that ^ i have another 80$ to spend on the woofers


----------



## Kickerassman (Jan 22, 2008)

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=290-380
maybe 
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=290-390
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=290-403


----------



## deadbeat son (Feb 24, 2008)

No need for two tweeters. Fender's Acoustisonic Jr runs 2-8" and 1-Piezo.

http://www.fender.com/products//search.php?partno=2213200010

-JP


----------



## Kickerassman (Jan 22, 2008)

scratch that ^ i dont think i can do 10s ill have to do 8s

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=264-330


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

Well , this is where your at, budget limited. 

Try and keep the expected top end of the low unit to make a run to a least 3500hz. The pizeo horns are going to help fill up the top end of any of the drivers your looking at right there.

So I would go with as hi a 2.83/m with a nice low Fs and run with it. should turn out just fine still, just don't expect it to hold up to a round of holy diver.


----------



## Kickerassman (Jan 22, 2008)

ya over coures lol thanks for the help guess do you think it necessary to have the lpad thats what hitting me the hardest because i wanst planing for it


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

Fullcompass can be your friend too...........

http://www.fullcompass.com/


So can Savage

http://www.savageamps.com/


----------



## Kickerassman (Jan 22, 2008)

hey thanks 
im thinking of not using the lpad and using a eq i have ? would that work ?


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

Kickerassman said:


> hey thanks
> im thinking of not using the lpad and using a eq i have ? would that work ?


Sure can, I was going to bring it up. You beat me to it


----------



## Kickerassman (Jan 22, 2008)

gunna be desiding here between to set up and ill be ordering to night and then i will let you guys now how it turns out and pics of course !

lol thanks man you guess have been great to awesome help and very nice ppl im defiantly starting to come here more ! 
i dont know a hole lot about pa audio and stuff like that 

but spl car audio daily beating type of stuff is what im good at lol 
deff gunna try to learn more about sq and this is the place to do it !


----------

